# OK...this is creepy!



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

While filming a car commercial they discovered something very strange....check it out!

If you have Windows media player that iz.

http://ticats.ca/~harwoodr/Classic_Auto_1.mpeg


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Just what I needed before toddling off to bed...


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Futher muck....


----------



## S-cape (Sep 11, 2000)

That was great! I've seen other variations on that, but that was very clever!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thomas models must have a large screen and good speakers! 

Plesant dreams!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

God help me.

Looks like someone was drinking too much of his own product.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

looks like the european eqivalant of madison ave. has been keeping up with the internet. cool. wish i could translate the slogan (although i can guess the jist of it)


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Sometime, Fluke, you are going to have to sleep, and when you do, the Rat of Vengeance will scuttle from beneath your bed...

Anybody got a defibrillator?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

That was ME!!!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I fall for those damn things every time


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I was looking for 'real?' video of 'real?' related things when I found it ...... I was already in a spooked kinda mode.....so you could imagin my first reaction 

......... I thought I would share the love.


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

"So You Were Never Awake"


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

fluke said:


> I thought I would share the love.


<music intro- Elton John mode>
Can... you feel... the love.... tonight.... :freak:


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

*hello!*

Fun to see this again. I think it roughly translates into...
"Are you awake now?"
"Coffee in high doses"


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*Aghhhhh....*

Damn, I have to go change now. Thanks Fluke.  rr


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

To bad they don't sell those 'adult diapers' at the Hobby shop eh?

hehehehehe!!!!!!


----------



## sbaxter at home (Feb 15, 2004)

After that one ("What's wrong with this picture?") that went around a few years ago instantly took six years off my life, I was on guard this time.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

You Scared Me!


----------



## grantf (Feb 2, 2004)

fluke said:


> While filming a car commercial they discovered something very strange....check it out!
> 
> If you have Windows media player that iz.
> 
> http://ticats.ca/~harwoodr/Classic_Auto_1.mpeg


Ok I'm back from the "E.R." Doc said to take it easy and one asprin per day, thanks a bunch!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hey.....I'm doing you a favor...look at it as STEP ONE for marrage, mother inlaws, that moment when the boss says "can you come into my office when you get a minute" or when your daughter says "dad I want you to meet Bongo....he plays bass in a band"

stuff like that.


----------



## grantf (Feb 2, 2004)

I guess it's called "keeping you on you're toe's" eh?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Something like that.....


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Scary?

Nah!

You should see some of the kids at the local malls..............


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Yep I have.....but in some ways I sure wish I was 18 again!

OH MAMA!!!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

At least I'm awake now :drunk: :freak:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Some Beach !!! :freak:


----------



## Nighteagle2001 (Jan 11, 2001)

Now that I've climbed down off the celing and my heart has been restarted, I can go upstairs and change my pants .


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

:lol:  Sorry Dude!


----------



## modeljunky (Sep 3, 2004)

thats evil....thank god I dont have a weak heart.
cant wait to show my wife.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

modeljunky said:


> thats evil....thank god I dont have a weak heart.
> cant wait to show my wife.


Why ? Does she have a week heart ???


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Don't go there!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

^^^ Sorry.


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

I spilled my pop all over my desk!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Could be worse....you could have spilled your desk all over your pop!:freak:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

You got me _good_ with that one! Holy $#[email protected]!!


----------



## BrianP03103 (Mar 31, 2005)

*I *DO* have a defibrillator!!*

Fluke,

I _*DO*_ have a defibrillator!! And it damn near fired! :drunk: Fortunately, I am paced at 80 beats per minute. I can't _believe_ anyone would think that this is a good advertising gimmic!  I don't want to buy _any_ food if my first exposure to it made me want to vomit!  

Hoo, boy!
Brian


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks Fluke! My wife is gonna *love* this one! :devil:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

You welcome Zombie Dude!


It's also good for that inheritance youv'e been patiently waiting for


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Or that life insurance policy!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I just showed my 8 year old ....................
I think I was more scared sh**less than he was !!!


----------



## Sarge4109 (Apr 14, 2005)

Seen it before....AND HATED IT! :drunk:


----------

